# Greetings from the North Pole AKA Minnesota



## Slippery_Pete (Jan 19, 2006)

So I'm new here and it tells me I should announce my arrival...HELLO ALL!! I hope to learn new insights and information from all of you and maybe insert a few opinions of my own...


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 19, 2006)

Hello Slippery_Pete, welcome to MT. Hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 19, 2006)

Howdy Pete. Welcome to MT.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey there, don't let the cold weather get you _blue_.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome!

North pole... HA! 

Try living in Winterpeg Manisnowba!


----------



## jdinca (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome. Opinions are good.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting
Terry


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome and Enjoy the Board 

~Tess


----------



## Gemini (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Slippery Pete! Enjoy the board!


----------



## green meanie (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome Pete! Have fun.


----------



## Drac (Jan 19, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Enjoy...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey there Slippery_Pete. Welcome to MT. Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## bignick (Jan 19, 2006)

Hmmmm....there's something about you....something...familiar.....:idunno:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Slippery Pete!  Nice to have you here.  Have fun! :boing2: 

MJ :asian:


----------



## MJS (Jan 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!! Enjoy your stay!!

Mike


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 20, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to the boards.  
Happy posting 

V/R

Rick


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm also from Minnesota aka the North Pole, but we have been having alot of 40° weather so am not complaining this year!  Since I said it, now we will plunge back to the minus zero's. oops! I'm a Mom to a 21 and 18 yr. old who went through TKD with me. Well, hope you enjoy MT and posting.  See you in the TKD section!~TW


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Pete.  Good to have you here.


----------



## still learning (Jan 20, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums.............Aloha


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 20, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Seig (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome and remember having an opinion costs an additional 10% above our normal forum fees.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome, Pete!


----------



## still learning (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enoy the forums.  It did snow here on Mauna Kea mountain,(Big Island of Hawaii).  Just the top. I can see everyday from home. The sun is melting it fast. .....Aloha


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 29, 2006)

*Welcome!  *


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 29, 2006)

That shows how ignorant I am- I didn't know it snowed there!  I just assumed (oh that dreaded word) that since it's a tropical island...  So far in the area of W.V. where I live, it's been a very mild winter.  I'll see what the next 2-3 months bring, though- I'm still dreading it.


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh yeah!  *WELCOME!*


----------



## Slippery_Pete (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks all for the welcome!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome and stay bundled!  A nice cup o'joe should do the trick (drink it before it freezes!)

AC Wiley


----------

